# Wine and walleye torney???



## mooringwood (Jul 23, 2014)

Who all is fishing tournament this weekend?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Not me. I believe there are two different walleye tournaments out of Bula this weekend. Its usually a mad house! I'll be taking a family weekend...


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I was thinking about it but now considering running out of Conny to hopefully avoid some crowds


----------

